# Tinted Cruze



## LV CRUZE (Aug 23, 2011)

Please tell me what you think.
Tinted the windows, front amber reflectors, and tail lights.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

What percent of tint are on your windows? The tail lights look really nice. Does the tint go over the red lens part? Doesn't look like it on the 2nd pic which is great. Wouldn't want any hazards in fog weather.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,
You did your tail lights, I did my headlights!

Looks good...I'll be smoking over my taillights soon I think.

Here's my tint thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/3333-just-tint-shop.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

To each their own. But I personally don't like it. Just my opinion


----------



## LV CRUZE (Aug 23, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> What percent of tint are on your windows? The tail lights look really nice. Does the tint go over the red lens part? Doesn't look like it on the 2nd pic which is great. Wouldn't want any hazards in fog weather.


35% all the way around.
The tint i masked off by hand and there is only clear coat over the pure red so there is no lip.



gman19 said:


> Hey,
> You did your tail lights, I did my headlights!
> 
> Looks good...I'll be smoking over my taillights soon I think.
> ...


They look good.
how are the headlights done?
Light film?


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

**** Illinois tint law!!!! At least we can tint the front window now too


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Niiiiiiice
I like the taillight tints, good work!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

LV CRUZE said:


> 35% all the way around.
> The tint i masked off by hand and there is only clear coat over the pure red so there is no lip.
> 
> 
> ...


yes, a light film that matches the 35% on the rest of the car.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> At least we can tint the front window now too


Where's a good facepalm smiley when you need it?


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

My next question is, there is some pretty big curves to wrap and go around. Did you end up with an wrinkles in the tint film? You had to heat shrink it, correct?


----------



## LV CRUZE (Aug 23, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> My next question is, there is some pretty big curves to wrap and go around. Did you end up with an wrinkles in the tint film? You had to heat shrink it, correct?


Just ended up spray tinting them.
I like film idea because your able to remove it, but it seems harder to work with.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Really good!!! I like it the tail lights look amazing


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't like the tail lights, personally but I do like the tinting!


----------



## LV CRUZE (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks again for the compliments everyone 
I would have tinted that circle as well but as you Cruze owners know, that is the brake light.
So i wanted that to be the most pronounced when stopping.
Either way i like the way these lights respond to tint with the contrast of the reverse lights.


----------

